# Swan Lake



## TerryCurley

Just finished this one. I know there must be things I've overlooked, there always is. An honest critique would be appreciated.


----------



## chanda95

What a peaceful scene Terry! Very nice..very nice indeed! The one thing I would think about doing is not making the reflections of the birds as vivid or as detailed. Maybe mute them down just a notch and maybe break up the reflection a bit. 

Here is a photograph kind of showing what I mean. Right now your reflections look a little bit stiff and not like they are reflections..add a little movement in the water and mute them down a bit and I think that will add to an already beautiful piece of art..










copied via: http://imgc.allpostersimages.com/im...swan-in-water-reflection-art-poster-print.jpg


----------



## TerryCurley

Good point, thank you, I'm going to get right on it.


----------



## TerryCurley

Better? Do you see anything else?


----------



## FanKi

Wow Terry this is so beautiful!
It looks so good too! The water, the sky, you fixed perfectly the reflections Chanda talked about, the buildings back there... it's terrific!

Would like to help to make it better but I can't, great work T


----------



## Liz

I like how you rendered the buildings in the background too. That's actually the first thing I noticed about the painting, which is strange for me because I'm such an animal loving person. The perspective looks kind of off as the lake goes into the background but I like the composition, did you make it up or was it from a photo? I sometimes work from several photos to get my own composition.


----------



## TerryCurley

Liz said:


> I like how you rendered the buildings in the background too. That's actually the first thing I noticed about the painting, which is strange for me because I'm such an animal loving person. The perspective looks kind of off as the lake goes into the background but I like the composition, did you make it up or was it from a photo? I sometimes work from several photos to get my own composition.


It's half made up and half not....here is the reference photo I was using. Obviously I didn't stick to it closely at all. I totally agree about the perspective thing, I didn't have a good handle on it, so I'll do better on the next picture like this. Also the pine trees (except for one on the right) I did a terrible job. The trunk is too fat for the height of the tree in the center and the swan with the baby is too big for the size of the trees. The water towards the back of the lake on the right side should be a bit lighter. I found that doing swan's is really easy and I enjoyed that part a lot. That's what learning is all about. Other than the things I mentioned I love how this picture came out.


----------



## dickhutchings

I love your painting but I can't figure out what the reference photo did for you!:biggrin: I'd say this is all yours.


----------



## TerryCurley

All the reference photo did was give me the idea of a city in the background. I'm considering doing another one more true to the reference photo.


----------



## chanda95

I like it much better now that you have muted the reflections. Anything dealing with water is difficult in my opinion. Nice work.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Liz, FanKi, Dickhutchings, and Chanda. I do think I'm going to do a similar painting again and this time do better on the trees and perspective.


----------



## TerryCurley

So did I make it better or worse?


----------



## TerryCurley

It was too harsh. I removed most of the fix. I like it better now.


----------



## dickhutchings

I like it better now.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you. I think I like it better now also.


----------



## chanda95

I prefer the fixed version as well. I think I would call it DONE. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks Chanda.. I now declare it done. I'll seal it tomorrow.


----------



## dickhutchings

I dunno, I could see the water a little less bright. Most of the ponds I see are more murky. What do you think?


----------



## TerryCurley

True most ponds are more murky...but I don't want murky water...I'm not trying for total reality just a pretty picture.


----------



## dickhutchings

Well you nailed that. It's probably something I will learn over time. There's photography for realism.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you.


----------



## FanKi

I-Love-It!

Would say it's done ^^


----------



## TerryCurley

Yeah, I think it's done also. I sealed it today. We be taking it to the flea market next week.


----------

